# compaq presario CQ40



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi , I want to reformat my laptop , the problem is I can't find the drivers needed for this laptop...

I already found the network drivert for this laptop , but i still can't find the drivers for sound and video card.

i have posted the report file for this laptop, It says al drivers are from intel , but the problem is , I cant find the correct driver!!:upset:

Laptop Model: Compaq Presario Q40
Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Chipset : Dell - Support


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

mOdel number is 340 tu I just looked at the box...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

I Know its not a dell laptop but the links I m sending are useful....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

The report you have posted says it is windows vista starter,is it 32 bit or 64 bit....could you please check that for me?


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

Its 32 bit , but I want to format it windows 7 ultimate32bit ..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

so you want the drivers for vista or win7 or both??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you run the win 7 compatibility check ? do you have the full model number ? please do not just add drivers at will check for your model and see if compaq have drivers for win 7 Select a product or category from the list below Compaq Presario CQ40 Notebook PC series - HP Customer Care (United States - English) and if not please go to device manager, then to the device click on the + to expand the view, and then right click on the device choose properties then driver details, and from the drop down list choose hardware id's and post the pci\ven and dev


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find all of the drivers from the Compaq/HP Support Site for your model.

Software & Driver Downloads Compaq Presario CQ40-340TU Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------

